# Vortex Razor LH 3-15x42



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

For sale or trade: vortex razor HD LH 3-15x42 with HSR-4 reticle. Used for one hunt and no scratches or dings that I can find. Will come with the factory bungee scope covers and all paper work. Got rid of the gun its on so No use for the scope either. $725 OBO. feel free to text at two51288900two

pictures can be found in the following ad: http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/f40/fs-ft-vortex-razor-hd-lh-3-15x42-180335/#post1265921


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

sold.


----------

